# "The page isn't redirecting properly" message



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

You guys have been able to offer me some amazing fixes in the past. Can anyone give me any direction or help here on this one? 



I am running Windows 8.1


I am legally required to login and report my transactions with the US Fish and Wildlife Service at the following address: 
https://migbirdapps.fws.gov/Falconry/prg/frmlogin.aspx
When I go there, I get the following message: 

"The page isn't redirecting properly
Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies."

I have deleted my cookies and cache (at least to the best of my abilities) 
I downloaded CCcleaner and had it clear everything. 
I have tried to access it thru IE, Firefox, and Chrome. I STILL get the same message about redirecting. 
What if anything can I try next? 

Thanks much!
Keith


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Choose to allow all cookies in one of the browsers and let's see what happens.


----------



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

I've got firefox set to Accept cookies from third-pary sites Always. 

It hasn't helped.


The webpage at *https://migbirdapps.fws.gov/Falconry/prg/frmlogin.aspx* has resulted in too many redirects. Clearing your cookies for this site or allowing third-party cookies may fix the problem. If not, it is possibly a server configuration issue and not a problem with your computer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Put the address in your Trusted Sites. Depending on which browser you're using, see if you can approve this Certificate:
migbirdapps.fws.gov


----------



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

Corday said:


> Put the address in your Trusted Sites. Depending on which browser you're using, see if you can approve this Certificate:
> migbirdapps.fws.gov


That was actually one of the first things I tried. :blush:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try clearing the Flash Cookies at this live site. Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager - Website Storage Settings panel


----------



## keiththom (Feb 6, 2012)

Corday said:


> Try clearing the Flash Cookies at this live site. Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager - Website Storage Settings panel


I didn't really know how to clean out my cookies at this site but after going thru it and playing with the settings, it worked. I can now login at the site. I'm not sure what I did but thanks for steering me in the right direction. 

And thanks for ALL the suggestions that helped me trouble-shoot this problem. 

You guys rock!


----------

